# Mid-Range w/ PSU recommendation [Budget b/w 6.5K to 8.5K]



## anirbandd (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Am looking for a midrange graphics card, strictly NVIDIA, budget b/w 6.5k-8.5k INR, for playing games at medium details, good frames/sec, HD movie playback.

Resolution: minimum 1024x768. Am currently on a VGA, but planning to upgrade to a midrange non-HD LED in the near future, so the card should support that too. 

Current Hardware: 
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400
Mobo: Asus P8H67M-LE
RAM: 2x2GB Kingston KVR1333D3N9/2G-SP
Graphics Card: Zotac GT520 1GB
HDD: Seagate 1TB
PSU: el crapo 350W 
UPS: APC BackUPS RC600 350W
OS: Win7 Ultimate 64bit SP1

Location: Kolkata.

As you do see, i have a crap PSU [Krypton or Kryptex something; its not even on the PSU blacklist  ], so i would need a decent, but not too pricey PSU too. And will there be any problem with the UPS? 

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 18, 2012)

I think a GTS 450 around 6.3k paired with a Corsair VS450 at 2.3k [net = 8.6k]  should be the best buy IMO.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2012)

immediately change psu to at least corsair VS450(~2300) or better corsair CXV2 430W(~2600).in this range i think radeon 7xxx/6xxx series provides more value for price but wait for gamers to respond.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 18, 2012)

get a Hd 7750 @ 6.3k and A corsair VS450 @2k..........


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 18, 2012)

HD 7750 at 6.3k where?


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> HD 7750 at 6.3k where?



in kolkata it is even available at rs 5900...


----------



## hitesh (Oct 18, 2012)

cx 430 v2 and 7750


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 18, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> in kolkata it is even available at rs 5900...



WHAT?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 19, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> in kolkata it is even available at rs 5900...



HD 7750 at 5.9 k = LOL. Really hard to believe --- In Mumbai its hard to find one even under 6.5k.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

Powercolor HD7750 is the cheapest one currently available with price tag of 6.7k - this is the lowest priced HD7750 AFAIK.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your replies, guys..

i was wondering if my UPS [360W / 600VA] would be able to cope with the new 430W-450W PSU.. i just bought it a few weeks back and its out of question to replace it.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 19, 2012)

so much for being an Nvidia fanboy... *sigh*
i am rooting for a gddr5 128bit card.. is Sapphire a good manufacturer for AMD chipsets?



sayan8 said:


> in kolkata it is even available at rs 5900...



can you give me the name and location of the shop?

PS: do intel intel chipsets agree well with amd chipsets?


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

Intel chipset will work well with AMD gfx card and Sapphire is good.

BTW, your UPS is enough for the config with a HD7750 - just make sure you're getting a Corsair CX430v2.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> Intel chipset will work well with AMD gfx card and Sapphire is good.
> 
> BTW, your UPS is enough for the config with a HD7750 - just make sure you're getting a Corsair CX430v2.



you sure bro?? i talked with a friend and he told me that the UPS wont be serving its utility if the smps power is more than the UPS power o/p, and it will only work while the mains are on. but once the loadshedding starts, the PC will turn off immediately, without and time for safe shutdown. my whole gfx up-gradation plan grinded to a halt because of the UPS.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 20, 2012)

@anirbanbd  
i actually bought this card @ 6.2k..My freind bought this card for 5900..he said he bought from a wholesale shop near asus srvice centre gc avneu ..but i got it from
Khidderpore docks.. search in chandni u can surely get it at less prices


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

^^ can you post the shop name and the manufacturer of the gfx card ( HD7750 ) ?



anirbandd said:


> you sure bro?? i talked with a friend and he told me that the UPS wont be serving its utility if the smps power is more than the UPS power o/p, and it will only work while the mains are on. but once the loadshedding starts, the PC will turn off immediately, without and time for safe shutdown. my whole gfx up-gradation plan grinded to a halt because of the UPS.



yes, I'm sure


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah baby!! now you got me rollin'!! 

any other options regarding manufacturers other than sapphire?

[OT] how do i rep someone's post??


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 21, 2012)

ASUS variant is also quite good. But i guess you should go for the one with most clock speed and the one that runs coolest. Also if you re getting more warranty on a particular card or maybe gaming goodies --- you should take it.
you cant rep posts.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sapphire is a very good brand buddy. Still if you want some other brand then get MSI or Asus. Even Power Color serves quite good.

Currently 'Reps' are disabled in this forum. So, you can't rep.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

another good manufacturer of AMD gfx cards is HiS


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 22, 2012)

As far as i know, asus and sapphire will be available in Kolkata. I dont know about HiS. 

I am rooting for AsusHD7750 as it is clocked at 820MHz whereas th Sapphire is clocked at 800MHz, all other features same..[Asus' heatsink is sexier ]

btw, whats this PCIe 3.0? will it work okay on my PCIe 2.0 lane? will there be any bottleneck or anything like that??


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 22, 2012)

PCIe 3.0 devices are backwards compatible with 2.0, so dont worry.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> As far as i know, asus and sapphire will be available in Kolkata. I dont know about HiS.
> 
> I am rooting for AsusHD7750 as it is clocked at 820MHz whereas th Sapphire is clocked at 800MHz, all other features same..[Asus' heatsink is sexier ]
> 
> btw, whats this PCIe 3.0? will it work okay on my PCIe 2.0 lane? *will there be any bottleneck* or anything like that??



unless you are going to use cards like HD7970 in CF  and HiS gfx cards are available.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 23, 2012)

@topgear : thanks!! love you bro!!


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 26, 2012)

are there any cards better than the HD7750, but in the same power segment? i can stretch to max 8K for the card. i am going with the Corsair CXv2 430W.

anything?



topgear said:


> ^^ can you post the shop name and the manufacturer of the gfx card ( HD7750 ) ?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I'm sure



@topgear and all knowledgeable people out here: *www.apc.com/products/runtime_for_extendedruntime.cfm?upsfamily=29
APC clearly says that my UPS will not provide any backup [maybe 1-1.5mins] for my pc and its out of question to buy a new one. any advice?


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2012)

for a better alternative get this 
MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC Graphic Card

and about the backup time - you will get minimum 4 mins of backup time for sure with a HD7770 and even more with HD7750.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 28, 2012)

erm... sapphire says it needs 450W psu min? oh.. and i forgot to mention, my monitor, around 80W, also runs from the UPS. so, with the corsair 430vx2, the total power would be ~500W. problem?

both my monitor and cpu run from the ups. other accessories run from the mains.

:help:


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2012)

even a good 300-350W PSU is enough for a HD7750 depending on the cpu  and the PSU recommendation on website .. well, it's just a generic recommendation.

Coming to the UPS load - well with a HD7750 your pc will hardly consume ~200W and add 80W f the monitor - so the the UPS still has plenty of headroom to provide you good enough backup time.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> even a good 300-350W PSU is enough for a HD7750 depending on the cpu  and the PSU recommendation on website .. well, it's just a generic recommendation.
> 
> Coming to the UPS load - *well with a HD7750 your pc will hardly consume ~200W* and add 80W f the monitor - so the the UPS still has plenty of headroom to provide you good enough backup time.



How??

Edit: i will take the liberty to do a wattage breakdown for my PC.. please bear with me and *correct me if i do it wrong*. all component *non-OCed*.

Proc = Max: ~90W
GFX = HD7750 -> Max: ~100W*??
*..........HD7770 -> Max: ~120W*??
*Mobo + RAM + misc = Max: ~50-60W*??

*Total Wattage: HD7750 = Max: ~260W
.......................HD7770 = Max: ~280W
Okay... Hmmm. That is a cheerful figure!


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> How??
> 
> Edit: i will take the liberty to do a wattage breakdown for my PC.. please bear with me and *correct me if i do it wrong*. all component *non-OCed*.
> 
> ...


While running Metro 2033 with HD 7770/7750 paired with a i7-3960X, Tomshardware got these figures for the whole system.

*i.imgur.com/YmeTp.png

And you have an i5-2400 which consumes even less power than i7-3960X. Nothing to worry. You don't need a new UPS.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah!!!!!!! thats so cool!! 

i'll go to chandni market to do a recon in a few days and get updated with the current pricing of asus msi sapphire cards. 

thank a lot guys! i will be posting the prices of the cards in a seperate thread for all to see.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Oct 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> unless you are going to use cards like HD7970 in CF  and HiS gfx cards are available.


HIS is kinda overpriced ... as compared to sapphire and Asus


----------



## Myth (Oct 30, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> i'll be going to chandni market to do a recon and get updated with the current pricing of asus msi sapphire cards.
> 
> thank a lot guys! i will posting the prices of the cards in a seperate thread for all to see.



Please do that. Would be most helpful.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah.. after all the good people in this forum have done to help me out its the least i can do to give something back.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2012)

i was going through this: Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 : AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power

since i use a much lower res display (1024x768 CRT), leaving aside the bench config above, my fps at those settings would be generally higher, right?


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> i was going through this: Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 : AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power
> 
> since i use a much lower res display (1024x768 CRT), leaving aside the bench config above, my fps at those settings would be generally higher, right?



yes..


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 1, 2012)

Get Gigabyte version its also good(I'm having it)
It's clock speed is 880 Mhz.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 2, 2012)

didnt get any gigabyte model.. only XFX, Asus and Sapphire are available.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

so which one you are getting - obviously from the last two brand names 

BTW, can you tell the price of these HD7750s from different manufacturers ?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 3, 2012)

have already posted the prices here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/165604-hd7750-hd7770-cx430v2-price-kolkata.html

i am thinking of going for the Sapphire HD7770 from Eastern Logica for Rs8000.

btw.. i wont doing any serious overclocking, maybe to 1100MHz, using the OEM software, will there be any issues if i choose the single fan version?

One more thing, can you make the images *here* show the thumbnails?


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

HD7770 runs very cool and if you are not going to OC the hell out of it single fan ed. is enough.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 4, 2012)

okay! Sapphire HD7770 it is then.. 

only a matter of time now.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

While visiting Chandni, visit shops like Vedant Infotech and M.D. Computers as they have very good collection and offer lesser price compared to the other shops in general. You can mention there that you have been suggested from digit forum to visit their shops and you might cut a superb deal. Those shops are aware about our forum and most of the Kolkata forum members are their customer, including me.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 4, 2012)

M.D computers are reliable?I ordered my sapphire hd 7970 gfx from them yesterday,had a talk with a guy named Palash and he quoted a price around 2k less from flipkart and their own site mdcomputers.in.He couriered me the gfx yesterday,hope there is no problems with the product as I heard a guy on this forum got a bad gfx from M.D.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

Buddy, M.D. Computer is very much reliable and they will provide you full support if something goes wrong. Faulty card delivery can happen with any shops, no matter how much reliable they are because those cards are sealed pack and there is no way  to know that for sure. All we have to check whether the seller is providing proper support for those cases.

Palash is the in-charge of the Gaming section of MD and he is a very good guy.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 4, 2012)

MD comp hasnt got a sapphire HD7770 listed on their site, so i guess they have no stock for that.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

as a rule of thumb : just call them to be sure


----------



## Naxal (Nov 5, 2012)

Chadni people call each other  one shop has it means all says YES  we have it. Different is just the price.

Most of the time I see they dont stock, rather let the dealers / distributors stock and take from them as needed.

M.D and Vedant is one of the lowest margin seller. Recently I did a full PC purchase, Vedant offered a deal which is in total (incl VAT and TAX) was close to 12% cheaper than lowest online quotes !


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 5, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Chadni people call each other  one shop has it means all says YES  we have it. Different is just the price.
> 
> Most of the time I see they dont stock, rather let the dealers / distributors stock and take from them as needed.
> 
> M.D and Vedant is one of the lowest margin seller. Recently I did a full PC purchase, Vedant offered a deal which is in total (incl VAT and TAX) was close to 12% cheaper than lowest online quotes !



exactly... I think i will try out the prices at vedant and MD the next time i visit it.. Maybe worth a try.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Chadni people call each other  one shop has it means all says YES  we have it. Different is just the price.
> 
> Most of the time I see they dont stock, rather let the dealers / distributors stock and take from them as needed.
> 
> !




usually this happens but I've seen exceptions many times


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> usually this happens but I've seen exceptions many times



do you guys know any shops which are direct distributors of sapphire/asus cards??


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2012)

distributors usually don't sell directly to the end users but you may ask around or at-least ask the distributor in which shop a particular product is available and trust me this works


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 7, 2012)

allright.. so how do i get the phone numbers of the distributors? from the manufacturer website?


----------



## Myth (Nov 7, 2012)

Rashi for Asus : 40011604/5/6 / 40011608
Aditya Infotech for Sapphire : 91-33-32514291, 91-33-24658032, 91-33-40089433

Q : Digicare is asus distr and/or servicing ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

Myth said:


> Rashi for Asus : 40011604/5/6 / 40011608
> Aditya Infotech for Sapphire : 91-33-32514291, 91-33-24658032, 91-33-40089433
> 
> Q : Digicare is asus distr and/or* servicing* ?



only this.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 8, 2012)

7770 is an overkill for that resolution


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2012)

Myth said:


> Rashi for Asus : 40011604/5/6 / 40011608
> Aditya Infotech for Sapphire : 91-33-32514291, 91-33-24658032, 91-33-40089433
> 
> Q : Digicare is asus distr and/or servicing ?



thanks a lot! 



Nighthawk12 said:


> 7770 is an overkill for that resolution



yeah.. i am not a high res gamer... i dont need HD res to play good games, although i might upgrade to a non-HD LED monitor later, that too to save space on my desk. 

i am compromising on resolution to get high perf on low resolutions on cards at medium price range


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 12, 2012)

Got the MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5.  

Shop: MD Computers, Kolkata,
Damages: 8000INR + 4%VAT

*imageshack.us/a/img7/6623/mg0003l.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img607/9130/mg0003a.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img835/3310/mg0006uq.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img547/149/mg0007.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img38/39/mg0008n.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img802/9489/mg0009d.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img84/4189/mg0010d.th.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats - waiting fir nice and sweet review .

BTW, surprising but true - it's available on FK and the price is Rs. 25 less


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2012)

Review?? I am bad at those thing.. , i can give an opinion...


Waaaaht? Fuq it man.. at least i got hands on delivery.. FK would take 8-10 days. i would die of anxiety.


----------



## Myth (Nov 13, 2012)

You can give a few stats while gaming. fps, temp, noise. Elaborate on those points and you have a review


----------



## Naxal (Nov 13, 2012)

The card looks sweet 

congrats


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> Review?? I am bad at those thing.. , i can give an opinion...



ok .. whatever you like  but do try to include the points _Myth_ has asked for and if possible see how far you can OC it without touching voltage of-course and one piece of advice : don't use furmark/kombuster if you love your gpu.


----------



## Myth (Nov 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ok .. whatever you like  but do try to include the points _Myth_ has asked for and if possible see how far you can OC it without touching voltage of-course and one piece of advice : don't use furmark/kombuster if you love your gpu.



I am using MSI afterburner. Kombuster is installed but i use 3dmark vantage. Gfx card as in signature. Is this ok ?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2012)

Myth said:


> You can give a few stats while gaming. fps, temp, noise. Elaborate on those points and you have a review



okay.. will try. 



Naxal said:


> The card looks sweet
> 
> congrats



Thanks bro! 



topgear said:


> ok .. whatever you like  but do try to include the points _Myth_ has asked for and if possible see how far you can OC it without touching voltage of-course and one piece of advice : don't use furmark/kombuster if you love your gpu.



hmmm.. OC on my rig?? the UPS? 
whats with Kombuster? combusts the card?  i am using only afterburner. 

Review: 

NO Overclocking. All default Settings. 

*FPS:* have played only NFSMW reboot and Borderlands 2 and Saints Row III, all on highest settings. Gives 60FPS constant, no sweat. Only on NFS, sometimes the FPS drops to 30-40 for a sec or so.. I am installing BF3 as i write this. so will be able to give feedback in a few days. 

*TEMP:* During NFS, the temp is around 50C. During Borderlands2 its around 45C. Have not seen on SR3. Idle temp [normal desktop work/photoshop] 34-36C.

*NOISE:* I have left the fan speed on auto, which has gone up to a maxm of 45% during NFS. I could only hear the fan whining while listening intently. No audible sounds with headphones (Philips) on. So i guess its pretty quiet. But i had cranked up the fan speed to 100% while NOT gaming, to see if there any noise. It was quite audible, the likes of a crap PSU.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

no overclocking the GPU only will put ~15-30W of additional load on your UPS and Kombuster is used to benchmark and test stability of a OCed GPU.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2012)

alright.. wil try that...

btw, having so many benchmarking s/w on the web, suggest me ONE, the BEST, test bench. ONE. BEST.


----------



## Myth (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ 3dMark


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2012)

hum.. okay..

Battlefield 3 on MSI R7770

Mission: Op. Swordbreaker.

Video setting: ULTRA, 1024*768, V-Sync-ed to 60Hz.

*FPS:* Constant 60, no sweat.

*TEMP:* 50C.

*Noise:* Inaudible with headphones on. Slight whine if listened intently.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

Ghost recon: Future Soldier on MSI R7770

Mission: First, Second, now on third..

Video setting: Maxed out, 1024*768, V-Sync-ed to 60Hz.

FPS: Constant 60, no sweat.

TEMP: 55C.

Noise: Inaudible with headphones on. Slight whine if listened intently.

Yay!!


----------



## Myth (Nov 16, 2012)

^^
Great. Is this 60fps limitation due to the monitor ? 
How does one find out if a moniter can have more than 60fps while gaming ?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

I have Vsynced it to 60Hz. it can go above that, i think... 

my monitor refresh rate is 60Hz. so if the frame is say 80, then in one second 20Hz will be redundant or lost. For slow moving or still scenes this is okay. but, in a fast moving scene, like when you are moving the mouse fast to shoot a guy, those missing 20frames will cause tears in the motion, causing it to be jagged. 

i think the net FPS can be measured at the frame buffer, rather then at the display.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2012)

just mentioning one point : if your monitor has 60 Hz refresh rate and you turn on vsync games will give you around 60 fps .. now turning off the vsync in some games will boost the fps above 100fps and that really does matter when you are playing MP games - telling from my own experience.

and people wh are saying 60FPS is enough for fps games - well, that may be for but 100 fps makes the a whole lot better but turning off vsync may cause tearing issue but if the game and drivers are properly optimized then there's no chance of this issue to occur.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2012)

yes i know.. i am manually tying up the frame rate to 60 using vsync.

i'll give it a try, though.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 20, 2012)

i was trying to OC the card today.. i used MSI Afterburner and 3D mark 11.. 

FIRST TEST: 
OC: 	                Power Limit:	+10%
			Core Clock:	*1010MHz*
			Mem Clock:	*1125MHz*
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	*3488*

SECOND TEST:
OC: 	Power Limit:	+10%
			Core Clock:	*1010MHz*
			Mem Clock:	*1135MHz*
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						Aniso: x8
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	*3206*



THIRD TEST:						
OC: 	Power Limit:	+10%
			Core Clock:	*1015MHz*
			Mem Clock:	*1135MHz*
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: *	3232*




FOURTH TEST:						
OC: 	Power Limit:	+10%
			Core Clock:	*1020MHz*
			Mem Clock:	*1125MHz*
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	*3277*

i am confused.. MSI is selling an OC version of the card @1020MHzCore/1125MHzMemory. but my results indicate that there is a performance drop at 1020MHz Core, and more performance at 1010MHz... 

am i wrong somewhere??

btw, whay shouldnt i use furmark/kombustor?? the temperatures??


----------



## Myth (Nov 20, 2012)

furmark/kombustor are too stressing. Excessive load and high temps.
3dmark, Heaven are sufficient. 
Monitor temps with hwinfo.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 20, 2012)

OC: 	Power Limit:	+10%
			Core Clock:	*1050MHz*
			Mem Clock:	*1125MHz*
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: *	3351*


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2012)

OCing and benchmarking can be a treaky business - if a world record is what you are looking for then keep the screenshot of the best possible score but when you are about to meausre the performance then at-least run 3 benchmark runs and count on the average score.

anyway, can't say why you are doing the OC so slowly  - keep the temps in check - set the clock speed to 1100 Mhz ( don't touch any volt settings now ) and set the mem to 1200 Mhz - feel the performance difference.



Myth said:


> furmark/kombustor are too stressing. Excessive load and high temps.
> 3dmark, Heaven are sufficient.
> Monitor temps with hwinfo.



and not to mention the excessive power draw ..sometime a lot more than what a gfx card is supposed to draw from psu - that's why some people call them 'power bug'


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 21, 2012)

1100 and 1200 in one go??? :O

actually i havent had any experience, wahtsoever, in OCing.

OC: 	Power Limit:	+0
			Core Clock:	*1000MHz* DEFAULT
			Mem Clock:	*1125MHz* DEFAULT
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	*3230*




OC: 	Power Limit:	+10%
			Core Clock:	*1060MHz* I did
			Mem Clock:	*1170MHz* I did
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	*3353*





OC: 	Power Limit:	+10%
			Core Clock:	*1100MHz* @topgear
			Mem Clock:	*1200MHz* @topgear
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: *3465*

there goes... you say how good that is from the default score


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2012)

at lower resolution cpu plays a major role in manipulating gfx card related benchmark results so gfx card related benchmarks should be run at much higher resolution - at-least 1600*900 or at HD resolution - then you'll see the actual performance difference for sure .


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah.. but nothing new till june. after grad. 

btw, seen The Good, The Bad, The Ugly??


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

STOCK 
Core: 1000
Mem: 1125
Power: 0%
performance

overall: 5003
GT1 22.12
GT2 2441
GT3 29.38
GT4 15.71



OCed
Core: 1050
Mem: 1200
Power: 20%
performance 1024 x 768

overall: 5181
GT1 22.90
GT2 25.35
GT3 30.26
GT4 16.29



OCed
Core: 1070
Mem: 1200
Power: 20%
performance 1024x768

overall: 5245	/	5246
GT1 23.37	/	23.33
GT2 25.66	/	25.66
GT3 30.53	/	30.60
GT4 16.43	/	16.44



OC: 	Power Limit:	+20%
			Core Clock:	1050MHz
			Mem Clock:	1200MHz
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						texture filtering Aniso
							max aniso x2
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	3813	/	3780	/	3810
						GT1	18.61	/	18.61	/	18.61
						GT2	19.27	/	19.22	/	19.21
						GT3	19.14	/	19.06	/	19.12
						GT4	12.00	/	11.75	/	11.99




OC: 	Power Limit:	+20%
			Core Clock:	1070MHz
			Mem Clock:	1200MHz
3DMark 11:	
						1024 x 768
						MSAA x4
						texture filtering Aniso
							max aniso x2
						Tess x5
						max Tess x15
						Shadow Map Size: 5
						Shadow cascade: 4
						Shadow sample count: 8
						Vol Illu: 5
						Ambient Occlusion: 1
						DoF: 1
RESULT: 
						Graphics Score: 	3860	/	3858	/	3860
						GT1	18.86	/	18.87	/	18.88
						GT2	19.51	/	19.49	/	19.48
						GT3	19.35	/	19.37	/	19.31
						GT4	12.14	/	12.12	/	12.16


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2012)

^^ now the clock changes are reflecting correctly in benchmark scores.



anirbandd said:


> btw, seen The Good, The Bad, The Ugly??



just lost count how many times and seen almost every other wild west ( and other good ) movie of CE


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 29, 2012)

How did Topgear OC your GPU ?

Is it possible using teamviewer or similar app ? 

or did he specifically came to your house  ?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ now the clock changes are reflecting correctly in benchmark scores.
> 
> 
> 
> just lost count how many times and seen almost every other wild west ( and other good ) movie of CE



you can clearly the performance diff b/w 1100core and 1070core. i am thinking of changing the mem clock now... 

actually, 1100core and 1200mem are giving artifacts in NFSMW.

my dad is a CE fan too! 



Thetrueblueviking said:


> How did Topgear OC your GPU ?
> 
> Is it possible using teamviewer or similar app ?
> 
> or did he specifically came to your house  ?



he suggested. i worked on it. not to mention a little self study on google helped a lot.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 29, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> How did Topgear OC your GPU ?
> 
> Is it possible using teamviewer or similar app ?
> 
> or did he specifically came to your house  ?



i think remote OC with teamviewer is possible. coz thats just a GUI tool/software installed on windows, and the remote user can use it like any other software.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 29, 2012)

arrey yaar.. he just told me to go for 1100core and 1200memory. i did the tunings..


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 29, 2012)

Myth said:


> Rashi for Asus : 40011604/5/6 / 40011608
> Aditya Infotech for Sapphire : 91-33-32514291, 91-33-24658032, 91-33-40089433
> 
> Q : Digicare is asus distr and/or servicing ?



many many thanks for this 



anirbandd said:


> Got the MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5.
> 
> Shop: MD Computers, Kolkata,
> Damages: 8000INR + 4%VAT
> ...



Yo, I just can't wait, thanks for the picx Brother. Changed my mind & will go for 7770 not 7750


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 29, 2012)

you should. best damn card in its segment.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> you can clearly the performance diff b/w 1100core and 1070core. i am thinking of changing the mem clock now...
> 
> *actually, 1100core and 1200mem are giving artifacts in NFSMW.*



it's about time when you need to play with gpu volts but this is a risky thing - so if you are not comfortable with that just leave it alone.



> my dad is a CE fan too!


.

cool


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

playing with volts... hmm. thats okay. just gimme a guideline. 

i'll do it after the semesters.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2012)

here you go   Link


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 1, 2012)

hmm. i saw that before. i was thinking of you telling me how to do it from scratch.. 

btw what is the relation between core and memory clock?


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2012)

for GPU overvolt don't push the volt like crazy - do it in small increments but GPU overvolting is always risky and ost ofnthe time the amount of volt you need to incrrease another extra 25/50 Mhz core clock speed increment does not come handy in real world performance unlike memory OC.

For GPUs there's no relatetion between memory clock speed and core clock speed though for some people lower memeoroy clock helps them to get higher stable core clock and vice versa.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 2, 2012)

connected my pc to our sony led today. and did a bit of gaming at 1080p. 

boy... was i shocked to see the graphics. i would say, the *HD7770 is definitely a bang for buck*, atleast for me. sure, i am a hardcore gamer, but not a stickler for eiffel-tower-high FPS. i am satisfied by atleast 40-45FPS on my games. and being a 1024x768 gamer, the whole experience blew me away. 

played Borderlands2, NFSMW2012, ACIII. 

got blown away by the details on all games, especially NFS. [_my dad came into the drawing room, he didnt notice the cpu, keyboard and mouse, and stared at the screen for a few moments, before saying, "nice car chase!! which movie is it??"  he is not much into these stuff.. when i showed him the cpu, he was like, "you gotta be sh**ting me!! is that graphics??" _ ] gave me a nice 35-45FPS, on all high settings, @1070MHz Core/1200MHz Memory, at a cool 55-60C temp.

Borderlands2 was a similar affair, and though its cartoonish, its much more colorful than any other game, and the effects were beautiful. 
50-60FPS all high settings.

ACIII... maaaann.. eye popping DX11 visuals. didnt play much. i just have it installed, for playing after the sems. the deatils, faces, textures.. awesome. 
fraps didnt run.. some dx9 error..  
but i got smooth gameplay at all settings maxed out, except AA@medium.

I love my 7770!


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2012)

playing games at HD resolution is always a experience to remember - I remember playing BF3 first on HD resolution


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> playing games at HD resolution is always a experience to remember - I remember playing BF3 first on HD resolution



my first game on full HD was Lord of the Rings - War in the North.
and i must say, if you have a HD tv, a game that supports HD res and a card with proper output, PLAY IT. and let your parents play too, so they can enjoy their investment 

my most fun moment was when i connected my laptop to the tv, everyone was like, wtf, how did the tv become a monitor xD (at a party, so wide age group)


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> playing games at HD resolution is always a experience to remember - I remember playing BF3 first on HD resolution





doomgiver said:


> my first game on full HD was Lord of the Rings - War in the North.
> and i must say, if you have a HD tv, a game that supports HD res and a card with proper output, PLAY IT. and let your parents play too, so they can enjoy their investment
> 
> my most fun moment was when i connected my laptop to the tv, everyone was like, wtf, how did the tv become a monitor xD (at a party, so wide age group)



YEP!!! my dad is not much into gaming, but my mom love the android games i installed for her.. she played angry birds and jetpack joyride and all... 

we mainly use our 46" led [  ] to see full HD movies. but yesterday, both of them were blown away..

but hten its nt possible to leave it connected like that, coz there is no proper place to keep the keyboard and mouse.. anyway, it was damn fun.

*img844.imageshack.us/img844/3266/63745651.gif


the MSI R7770 2PM1GD5 does not support over-voltage?? WTF??


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 4, 2012)

Help??


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2012)

I think you need to unlock this feature in AFB .. anyway, I don't have much experience with AFB ( I always find it's GUI complicated to master ) - so you better use Sapphire Trixx using which is very easy.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2012)

AFB = Afterburner?? 

i have unlocked its core voltage control. still it wont budge above 1.2V

anyway, Sapphire trixx will work with my MSI card?


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> AFB = Afterburner??


yes.



> anyway, Sapphire trixx will work with my MSI card?



why not have a look at my siggy - the Ghz OC link


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 6, 2012)

oh yeah.. i forgot. 

gonna give it a try. 

   

7770 does not support voltage tweaks....

see the chart: *www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx


----------

